# Dumb question......



## mike leesville (Aug 30, 2004)

How can you tell how old a bass is? Is a six inch bass approximately one year old? I know it probably depends on the habitat, amount of food in a particular lake, etc. I was curious if you could approximate what year class a fish would be based on its size. If you caught a lot of fish of roughly the same size could you establish that a certain year had great spawning success? Just curious...........................


----------



## eagleclaw (Oct 31, 2004)

do a research online or ask the dnr


----------

